# Pics of my ride



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

This is my ride for this year. Just thought I'd share real quick. I weigh 180lbs and ride this little 153 everywhere. The bindings are Ride Deltas and my boots are Burton driver X. This board does everything I need it to but deep deep moguls. If anyone tells you the artifact is no good in powder they either cant ride powder or they have never ridden an artifact.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

i sold my 152 banana and got a 153 artifact and ive been happy ever since. i weigh about the same as you and as long as your not bombing the hill you can take the artifact all over


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks nice. I like the colors of the bindings and board.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice DFC's. I had a pair but upgraded to 09 beta's


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

BYAAAAAAAAH u cant ride that board in pow its not possible!!!! hahaha


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

driver x on deltas and an artifact?

that's sadism


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

My Yukon 172 is the rock board, since there's more rocks than snow at Lake Louise. The other one doesn't go near the Lake!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

VinXXX said:


> My Yukon 172 is the rock board, since there's more rocks than snow at Lake Louise. The other one doesn't go near the Lake!


that elan is sick man, what bindings are those??? im really suprised elan isnt bigger in the snowboard market...doesnt the el grande have like a 28 cm width lol?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> that elan is sick man, what bindings are those??? im really suprised elan isnt bigger in the snowboard market...doesnt the el grande have like a 28 cm width lol?


Yup... Thanks! Those are Ride Betas. That Elan is so easy to carve too despite being so big, and huge pop too.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

VinXXX said:


> My Yukon 172 is the rock board, since there's more rocks than snow at Lake Louise. The other one doesn't go near the Lake!


I dig all the Powell Peralta stickers and it has been years since I've seen the Sex Wax sticker......... Classics


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks! I been a skater all my life... i'm 33 now and it's funny, most skaters these day haven't even heard of the Z-Boys or Animal Chin...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I do bomb the whole mountain on my board without a problem. It gets a little squirrely here and there but I just lean back a little bit and roll with it.

172! Thats fuckin huge, I can't imagine needing a board like that even in 5 feet of pow at my size


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> I do bomb the whole mountain on my board without a problem. It gets a little squirrely here and there but I just lean back a little bit and roll with it.
> 
> 172! Thats fuckin huge, I can't imagine needing a board like that even in 5 feet of pow at my size


I'm 6'3", 255lbs... so no problemo! But ya... big boards aren't for everyone.


----------

